

Every issue of New Scientist from 1956 to 1989 - machrider
http://books.google.com/books/about/New_Scientist.html?id=4BfSdk4mJfcC&redir_esc=y

======
fpp
There are piles of magazine archives on Google since quite some time:

Google blog entry when they introduced the feature:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/search-and-find-
mag...](http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/search-and-find-magazines-on-
google.html)

(and old partial list with links: <http://duvet-
dayz.com/archives/2008/12/11/1037/> )

the full list of English magazines on Google Books:
<http://books.google.co.uk/books/magazines/language/en>

------
jvrossb
New Scientist's weekly issues are a real pleasure to read. Worth checking them
out IMO, awesome that they put their old issues up for free.

~~~
diminish
It is truly awesome, and due to the slower nature of science, it still makes
sense to read a lot of the insightful articles. Just compare it with engadget
or gizmodo, 5 years later they make not much sense to read except for
nostalgia.

~~~
jgrahamc
Agreed that reading old science stuff is fascinating. When I was researching
The Geek Atlas I read a lot of original scientific papers and reports. Some of
the best are the lectures given by Nobel Prize winners. For example,
Chadwick's 1935 lecture on the discovery of the neutron is great:
[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/193...](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/1935/chadwick-
lecture.html)

------
shaggyfrog
Seems to be missing most of 1965 and then up to Dec 1970. Which sucks, because
I specifically went looking for the 1969 poster of Isaac Newton mentioned in
the first episode of "Friday Night Dinner". (It's a collectable!)

------
cstross
I remember coming across issue #1 of "New Scientist" in a university library
in the mid-80s ... unfortunately it seems to be missing from Google (so far).

If it shows up I'd highly recommend looking at it, specifically for the
editorial setting out the frame of reference for what the editors intended the
magazine to do: it had a mass-educational brief that is virtually absent from
science and tech reporting today. (Instead we get lots of gosh-wow sense-of-
wonder stuff but precious little substance or analytical thinking.)

------
rnadna
I forgot how many adverts there were.

